# horns in babies versus scurs



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I recently purchased 4 alpine/boer crosses. They are about 4 months old and have horns re-growing even though they were dehorned (I'm not sure at what age). Is there a way to look at them and say, "Oh, that will just be a scur."? I have 3 four year old toggs that have scurs and they are very small (an inch or so) and this isn't an issue. However, I'm worried about these babies having actual horns re-grow. One of the boys has big 'nubs' (not sure if that is the right word) and the iron wouldn't fit over it. 

Tonia


----------



## Oreopacker1 (Mar 28, 2010)

You could always talk to a vet and see what they think about "big nubs". 
Certain scurs I really wouldn't worry about and those are the really tiny ons that fall out every so often. 
If they are like this:









I wouldn't worry about it. Even if they are big, you can always trim them or file them. If you can, try to get them disbudded again though. 
One of my goats got her scur/horn thing (she was a unicorn :mrgreen: ) cut off and then she got dis-budded a second (or third?) time by my vet. 
It wasn't even bloody or anything.

(Link edited by admin)


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

If they are coming up straight and the same height all over the 'nub' and it has a sharp or pointed top, and are in the middle of the bumps of the head, I would say horn or horn-like scur. Sometimes they look like a horn coming up after disbudding and it only comes up as a little flat bump of a scur, but there is a possibility of horns. If there are any small bits instead of only two bumps, that would normally also indicate scurs, not horns. 
This is a bit of on old topic - woops. :?  
Would be interested to hear how they turned out.  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

